# Real Women Have Curves



## chanel

Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham

It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.

A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.

They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.

Read more: Men prefer curvier ladies to size-zero women | Mail Online
__________________________________________________________________

Comments?


----------



## eots

is curves code for fat chick ?


----------



## chanel

Only if you think Johanssen, Winslet, and Beyonce are fat chicks.


----------



## Diuretic

I must say I find it only slightly amusing that it's the subject of a story.  The word "duh!" comes to mind.  Angular women?  No thanks.  Boney women?  No thanks.  Waif-like women?  Definitely not.  Evolution wins out again


----------



## Si modo

Diuretic said:


> I must say I find it only slightly amusing that it's the subject of a story.  The word "duh!" comes to mind.  Angular women?  No thanks.  Boney women?  No thanks.  Waif-like women?  Definitely not.  *Evolution wins out again*


[Emphasis added]    Every one knows that apples don't make you pudgy.


----------



## Diuretic

Si modo said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I find it only slightly amusing that it's the subject of a story.  The word "duh!" comes to mind.  Angular women?  No thanks.  Boney women?  No thanks.  Waif-like women?  Definitely not.  *Evolution wins out again*
> 
> 
> 
> [Emphasis added]    Every one knows that apples don't make you pudgy.
Click to expand...


----------



## chanel

I think the point is that so many young girls think super skinny is sexy.  Most people do not.  Yet, we still see them gracing the covers of magazines.


----------



## Diuretic

I've noticed an epidemic of missing backsides from many young ladies here.  Gummint should have a task force or something to find out where they went. 

Somewhere a Mike Meyers look-alike................


----------



## KittenKoder

chanel said:


> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Read more: Men prefer curvier ladies to size-zero women | Mail Online
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> Comments?



It's strange huh? Men just can't make up their fucking minds ... and they accuse us of being indecisive.


----------



## Diuretic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldaL7ooq5MA]YouTube - Im a tits and ass man - Hahn's ad[/ame]

"Im a ...." 

Love that ringtone!

Damn good beer too


----------



## Article 15

I'd rather have a night with Scarlett then a threesome with Posh Spice and Kiera Knightly.


----------



## Diuretic

Anyway Ms Beckham is up herself.  Ms Knightley comes across as reasonably un-up-herself but still too boney.


----------



## chanel

Note to self - change avatar ASAP


----------



## Fatality

kate winslet, very nice


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hmmmm.

There's only one way for me to make a decision.


Bring them all to me for "sampling".


----------



## Sunni Man

chanel said:


> I think the point is that so many young girls think super skinny is sexy.  Most people do not.  Yet, we still see them gracing the covers of magazines.


I think it is because many top fashion designers are homosexual men.

So they want tall skinny boy looking models to display their clothes


----------



## random3434

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that so many young girls think super skinny is sexy.  Most people do not.  Yet, we still see them gracing the covers of magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is because many top fashion designers are homosexual men.
> 
> So they want tall skinny boy looking models to display their clothes
Click to expand...


Sunni, as much as a homophobe you are, that statement may make some sense.

A woman with curves is 'sexy and womanly'-and, one who is just a tall, flat hanger for clothes is definitely not sexy or womanly.


----------



## paperview

Article 15 said:


> I'd rather have a night with Scarlett then a threesome with Posh Spice and Kiera Knightly.


I'm with you on that bro.


----------



## Douger

eots said:


> is curves code for fat chick ?


Hey !
 Burger King is cheaper than Macy's and fat chicks get hungry enough to swallow ANYTHING


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bring them to me....


bring them ALL to me...


----------



## alan1

chanel said:


> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Read more: Men prefer curvier ladies to size-zero women | Mail Online
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> Comments?



Curves are good.
If i wanted to have sex with somebody that looked like a starving Ethiopian, then I'd go to Ethiopia.


----------



## JakeStarkey

'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.


----------



## random3434

JakeStarkey said:


> 'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.


----------



## Said1

Pale Ride would LOVE her.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Echo Zulu said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.
Click to expand...


Your exception to my point proves my rule.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.
Click to expand...


What happened to her titties??


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to her titties??
Click to expand...


Scarlet has them. She is beautiful!


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I'd rather have a night with Scarlett then a threesome with Posh Spice and Kiera Knightly.



No guy would decide otherwise if they are sane. Damn you Ryan Reynolds! Damn you!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to her titties??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scarlet has them. She is beautiful!
Click to expand...


----------



## eagleseven

Scarlett Johansson was the reason I bought _Lost in Translation_...






...


----------



## JW Frogen

No drive is worth the ride without curves.


----------



## eagleseven

And what's a rollercoaster without multiple drops? Not the least bit arousing...


----------



## tigerbob

chanel said:


> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Read more: Men prefer curvier ladies to size-zero women | Mail Online
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> Comments?



Does anyone (including "Goldenballs") actually think Posh is sexy???


----------



## American Horse

chanel said:


> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Comments?



I absolutely agree!  The attraction to the "boyish" figure made popular in recent times is a manifestation of a state of juvenilism in the late modern male, which I for one don't share.  

Viva la Difference!

When I fantasize about women... the more womanly the better!

But a preoccupation with skinny women by so many males just makes the curvy ones more self conscious about not being desirable enough, driving them into the arms of those men who appreciate them and their curves.


----------



## Si modo

American Horse said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer &#8216;normal&#8217;-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johansson&#8217;s or Kate Winslet&#8217;s more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree!  The attraction to the "boyish" figure made popular in recent times is a manifestation of a state of juvenilism in the late modern male, which I for one don't share.
> 
> Viva la Difference!
> 
> When I fantasize about women... the more womanly the better!
> 
> But a preoccupation with skinny women by so many males just makes the curvy ones more self conscious about not being desirable enough, driving them into the arms of those men who appreciate them and their curves.
Click to expand...

Honestly, Horse, I don't think it's so much the guys who promote that malnourished look as the women themselves.  Sadly, often women are their own worst enemy, particularly in equal rights.


----------



## chanel

Excellent comments and quite refreshing.  But I do believe that men make atrocious comments about "fat chicks" far more often than women, and unfortunately most women believe they are overweight.  Stop the hate fellas.


----------



## RadiomanATL

chanel said:


> Excellent comments and quite refreshing.  But I do believe that men make atrocious comments about "fat chicks" far more often than women, and unfortunately most women believe they are overweight.  Stop the hate fellas.



Yeah, but there is a difference between this:






And this:


----------



## chanel

Fat chicks are fat chicks.  I agree.  But when Jessica Simpson put on a few pounds even the President called her fat.  That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## random3434

How many women on here say they are "fat" or ask their men or girlfriends,  "Do you think I'm fat?" or "Do I look fat in this?" 

Women need to stop beating themselves up over their body image too. And yes, the media is to blame.  

I know some of you don't like Oprah, but at least she uses "real women" in her magazine.
Then you have the other extreme of "Cosmo"


And don't even get me started on reality shows like "Rock of Love, etc." where the skankier and the bigger the boobs means you get to give Brett Michaels a blow job on a school bus. THIS is what the kids are watching.


----------



## editec

I LIKE what I am sure some of you would think of as skinny women...up to a point, of course.

I like for example fashion model types more, typically of course, than the Playboy model types.

Why?

I think they're prettier _usually._ 

And I'll take pretty over curvy any day of the week.

There's no accounting for taste, folks.


----------



## editec

KittenKoder said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Read more: Men prefer curvier ladies to size-zero women | Mail Online
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange huh? Men just can't make up their fucking minds ... and they accuse us of being indecisive.
Click to expand...

 
Men don't have a collective consciousness that informs them what is sexy, KK.

No more than women do.

Good thing, too cause otherwise we'd all look exactly alike, wouldn't we?


----------



## American Horse

Si modo said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer &#8216;normal&#8217;-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johansson&#8217;s or Kate Winslet&#8217;s more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree!  The attraction to the "boyish" figure made popular in recent times is a manifestation of a state of juvenilism in the late modern male, which I for one don't share.
> 
> Viva la Difference!
> 
> When I fantasize about women... the more womanly the better!
> 
> But a preoccupation with skinny women by so many males just makes the curvy ones more self conscious about not being desirable enough, driving them into the arms of those men who appreciate them and their curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, Horse, I don't think it's so much the guys who promote that malnourished look as the women themselves.  Sadly, often women are their own worst enemy, particularly in equal rights.
Click to expand...

Nope!  I think they fall prey to the "preferred image" as they see it being portrayed, but who would willingly put an impossible standard on their own physique?


----------



## Si modo

American Horse said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree!  The attraction to the "boyish" figure made popular in recent times is a manifestation of a state of juvenilism in the late modern male, which I for one don't share.
> 
> Viva la Difference!
> 
> When I fantasize about women... the more womanly the better!
> 
> But a preoccupation with skinny women by so many males just makes the curvy ones more self conscious about not being desirable enough, driving them into the arms of those men who appreciate them and their curves.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, Horse, I don't think it's so much the guys who promote that malnourished look as the women themselves.  Sadly, often women are their own worst enemy, particularly in equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!  I think they fall prey to the "preferred image" as they see it being portrayed, but who would willingly put an impossible standard on their own physique?
Click to expand...

Think about this (no offense intended):  This preferred image (the undernourished look) is mainly promoted by the fashion industry.  The marketing demographic for that industry historically has been mostly women (now, more men are getting interested).  They need to sell to women and they pick an image that appeals to that demographic.

And, to answer your question about who would willingly set an impossible standard, think about the ubiquitous nature of eating disorders among girls and women.  Yes, some men suffer, but it still is mostly women who have them.


----------



## American Horse

Si modo said:


> Think about this (no offense intended):  This preferred image (the undernourished look) is mainly promoted by the fashion industry.  The marketing demographic for that industry historically has been mostly women (now, more men are getting interested).  They need to sell to women and they pick an image that appeals to that demographic.



I agree with this completely and herein lies the problem.  Who are these designers?  No offense to anyone here on this forum, but it's my opinion that the designers are gay guys for the most part, and they prefer the 'boyish' look in their designs.

Edit out


----------



## chanel

Interesting point.  But we also know even the skinny models have their cellulite airbrushed by photographers.  We are a celebrity worshipping society and unfortunately a bunch of drug addicts and radish eaters dominate that profession.  We need to stop feeding the trolls so to speak.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I think I need to be the judge here as a virile 30-something male.

All you ladies on the board, email me topless pics. I'll let you know if you're too skinny.


----------



## Diuretic

RadiomanATL said:


> I think I need to be the judge here as a virile 30-something male.
> 
> All you ladies on the board, email me topless pics. I'll let you know if you're too skinny.



Selfess I tell ya, the man is selfless!


----------



## tigerbob

Diuretic said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to be the judge here as a virile 30-something male.
> 
> All you ladies on the board, email me topless pics. I'll let you know if you're too skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfess I tell ya, the man is selfless!
Click to expand...


Selfless???  Pshaww!!  Check out that avatar.  I'll wager it's the topless pics that have caused the need for glasses and that slitty-eyed squint.


----------



## Gunny

JakeStarkey said:


> 'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.



Guess that thread title zoomed right over your head, huh?


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'womanliness' is of the feminine heart and soul, and then the rest is just fine.  This talk of curvy and uncurvy is simply stupid.  Let's move on.
Click to expand...


That is scary.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Diuretic said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to be the judge here as a virile 30-something male.
> 
> All you ladies on the board, email me topless pics. I'll let you know if you're too skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfess I tell ya, the man is selfless!
Click to expand...


I do it for the good of the board.

It's my cross to bear...


----------



## Neser Boha

Can you be skinny and curvy at the same time?  That seems to be my problem ... :/


----------



## Article 15

Neser Boha said:


> Can you be skinny and curvy at the same time?  That seems to be my problem ... :/



Let's see ...


----------



## Neser Boha

Article 15 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be skinny and curvy at the same time?  That seems to be my problem ... :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see ...
Click to expand...




You wish!


----------



## Article 15

Neser Boha said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be skinny and curvy at the same time?  That seems to be my problem ... :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish!
Click to expand...


Aww shucks ....

I'm not asking for nekkid pics or anything ...


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww shucks ....
> 
> I'm not asking for nekkid pics or anything ...
Click to expand...


yeah right!


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shucks ....
> 
> I'm not asking for nekkid pics or anything ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah right!
Click to expand...


That's Radioman's gig ...


----------



## mdn2000

chanel said:


> Why men will ALWAYS pick 'curvy' Scarlett Johansson over 'size zero' Victoria Beckham
> 
> It's a good reason to ditch that diet and celebrate with a piece of cake.
> 
> A study has found that men really do prefer normal-sized women with a few curves to those who are fashionably thin.
> 
> They find a body like Scarlett Johanssons or Kate Winslets more attractive than the angular frames of Posh Spice and Paris Hilton.
> 
> Read more: Men prefer curvier ladies to size-zero women | Mail Online
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> Comments?



I like a woman who cooks, cleans, and takes care of the babies, preferably breast feeding until the youngest is at least two.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shucks ....
> 
> I'm not asking for nekkid pics or anything ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Radioman's gig ...
Click to expand...


sure sure! I think the men should post the pics, they always want us to but we never see you guys offering up pics!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shucks ....
> 
> I'm not asking for nekkid pics or anything ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Radioman's gig ...
Click to expand...


Only for purely unselfish reasons though.

I mean, where else will you find an impartial judge? I do it for the good of the board, guv.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Radioman's gig ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure! I think the men should post the pics, they always want us to but we never see you guys offering up pics!
Click to expand...


Ravi and EZ have already used two of my pics as avatars. So your turn now.


----------



## Luissa

I will get right on that!







































sike


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> I will get right on that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sike



eh heh eh heh you'll get right on it.


----------



## sitarro

I prefer athletic women.........


----------



## elvis

sitarro said:


> I prefer athletic women.........



Bring me a napkin.  My mouth is watering.


----------



## sitarro

elvis3577 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer athletic women.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me a napkin.  My mouth is watering.
Click to expand...


She took that Dancing With The Stars competition pretty seriously.


----------



## elvis

sitarro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer athletic women.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me a napkin.  My mouth is watering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took that Dancing With The Stars competition pretty seriously.
Click to expand...


did you say something?  What's my name, again?


----------



## shawn_gg

a thread with PICTURES only?!


----------



## mdn2000

sitarro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer athletic women.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me a napkin.  My mouth is watering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She took that Dancing With The Stars competition pretty seriously.
Click to expand...


I hope she can clean and cook.


----------



## alan1

Not enough curves.


----------

